# Slippery Reel Handle



## angry Bob (Oct 11, 2008)

I have some reels that have a solid smooth plastic t-bar handles (symetres) and my hand slipped off of them while fighting fish so I looked for a cure. I have some reels that have rubber handles that I really like so what I did was glue some pieces of tire patch to them. It did the job but I'm not really pleased with it. It's not causing me any sleepless nights, but I just thought I'd ask the Tinheads if any of you have had this problem and fixed it somehow, or if there is a product or simple soloution that I'm not thinking about. Thanks


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 11, 2008)

I use reel grips on some of the reels I own - they are nice 

Although the pics show them on baitcasters they fit spinning reels (with straight knobs) as well. 

I took the handle off my Symetre and replaced it with a Sedona handle - I hate those T-grips!


https://www.reelgrip.com/

BPS sells them as do many other tackle shops


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 12, 2008)

i guess i am old fashion never used or seen a reason for them


----------



## jkbirocz (Oct 12, 2008)

Captain Ahab mentioned reel grips, but I don't think they make a grip for a t-handle. I have a few reels with a t-handle and love them. I have never had a grip issue, I just hold the handle differently than a normal handle. I wrap my index and middle finger around the handle with the reel crank shaft between these two fingers. Not just pinching the reel handle between my thumb and fingers. With that being said, I know the Captain put his Sedona handle, a normal handle, on his symetre, so that can also be done. Some people like t-handles....others don't.


----------



## Mattman (Oct 12, 2008)

I'd try some Rod Wrap. A short piece around the reel handle knob should be the ticket.

While I don't know of any off the top of my head...I'm sure someone out there makes aftermarket upgrade handles.


----------



## russ010 (Oct 12, 2008)

Not sure about a t-handle... but I have used tennis racket tape (the word of what it is really called has left me, not to mention Faith Hill is singing Sunday Night Football intro... O anyways.... that tape is pretty good, just cut it to fit. 

I tried golf club grips, but they didn't work well...


----------



## Jim (Oct 12, 2008)

russ010 said:


> Not sure about a t-handle... but I have used tennis racket tape (the word of what it is really called has left me, not to mention Faith Hill is singing Sunday Night Football intro... O anyways.... that tape is pretty good, just cut it to fit.
> 
> I tried golf club grips, but they didn't work well...



Just watched her....Wow!


----------



## Mac (Oct 15, 2008)

Using the small rubber bands they sell at Wally World for little girl's pony tails, wrap it on the handle in a figure 8 until the rubber band is taught. Under one knob, then twisting one turn over the top and under the other knob until it's tight. Won't last forever, but will solve the problem temporarily. On any other knob that has a curved (convex) profile, just twist one of these small bands on until it's snug....will add a touch of bulk, but when tight, won't slip off.


----------



## Jim (Oct 15, 2008)

Mac said:


> Using the small rubber bands they sell at Wally World for little girl's pony tails, wrap it on the handle in a figure 8 until the rubber band is taught. Under one knob, then twisting one turn over the top and under the other knob until it's tight. Won't last forever, but will solve the problem temporarily. On any other knob that has a curved (convex) profile, just twist one of these small bands on until it's snug....will add a touch of bulk, but when tight, won't slip off.




Cool tip! :beer:


----------



## angry Bob (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah Mac, that was my next idea. Like you said it won't last forever, but at least the replacements are cheap.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 15, 2008)

I suppose for a smooth plastic handle you could always break out the dremmel and lightly score it creating a textured finish that would have less slip to it. I also have some Navy surplus self-vulcanizing tape (don't ask where I got it from). I know Home Depot carries something like it. Once that stuff is stretched, wrapped and cured to it self, you have to cut it to get it off. Electricians in the Navy use it when wrapping motor lead wires.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 16, 2008)

You can get a Stradic MgFA handle, probably for a good price now since they make the new MgFB. I had the same problem as you did so I opted the swap and it looks AMAZING!


----------



## angry Bob (Oct 16, 2008)

That does look pretty sweet. I'm not familiar with that reel. Is that a rubber coated T. Did you go directly to Shimano for the handle?


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 17, 2008)

angry Bob said:


> That does look pretty sweet. I'm not familiar with that reel. Is that a rubber coated T. Did you go directly to Shimano for the handle?



Thanks alot! I went to my tackle repair shop and asked him to order me a handle from the Stradic 2500 MgFA. He got it direct from Shimano and it is a septon rubber coated handle.


----------



## angry Bob (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks, there's a place near my girlfriends that does repair. I'll have to check into that. Thanks guys for all of your responses.


----------



## Mac (Oct 17, 2008)

Another option,,,,

Wrap ten or twelve wraps of rod wrapping thread and then coat with a scant application of nail polish....will be more permanent than the rubberbands.....just wrap in a careless manner leaving a few little spaces and at the same time a few overlays here and there before coating....


----------



## Mac (Oct 17, 2008)

Also, one last thought, take a course sandpaper to the handle being careful to move the sandpaper in a specific direction parallel to the rod. If you did the sides of the handle with a 60 grit or an 80, it should work very well. In short, sand both the knob and the side of the shaft of the handle. This will haunt the appearance, but may be the best solution offered concerning a permanent fix. Good Fishing, Mac p.s. Just read flounderhead's post above and that could work too, possibly even better???


----------

